# Fish Lake Perch Tournament - Results



## MikeHadley_UDWR (Dec 8, 2015)

The second annual Fish Lake Perch Tournament was another big success on Saturday. The weather forecast kept a few folks away, but we still had over 1,800 brave souls show up and catch an estimated 35,000 perch. 

Amazingly, only 10 of those fish were tagged. Also, we couldn't raffle off all of the prizes before the storm rolled in. That means there are still 34 prizes - including an ice sled, auger, fishing poles, and knives - waiting for lucky anglers to catch more tagged perch. All you have to do is check in at the Lakeside General Store before you go fishing. Then, when you catch a tagged perch, go back to the store to claim your prize. This contest will go as long as the prizes last. A big thanks to Fish Lake Resorts for helping give away the rest of these great prizes. 

We appreciate all those who participated and made this a fun and educational event. We are especially grateful for your patience as we figure out through trial and error how to make this the best fishing contest in Utah. 

One of the benefits of using tagged fish was that we were able to generate our first ever estimate of the number of perch in Fish Lake: about 4.5 million! (Keep in mind this is a very rough estimate - we could be off by a million or two.) 

Remember to come back to Fish Lake often and take home as many tasty perch as you can. We are hopeful that intense harvest, coupled with efforts to reduce milfoil, will eventually reduce the perch density and lessen their impact on other fish species. 

We hope to see you again at next year's Fish Lake Perch Tournament.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mike sounds like it was a good time!! 4.5 million perch:shock: Better get my butt down there and see if I can help:mrgreen:


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

We had fun even with the wind. Both my brother in law and myself won raffle prizes so that was a good end to the day. Between both of use, we caught about 150-170 perch and 35 trout. I will say, that the whole radio part was a complete failure. Gotta figure out another form of communication.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

The two of us pulled in over 250 perch and a handful of trout. Not a single tagged one.

The radio thing......we ended up shutting ours off. My suggestions, temporary low power FM frequency permit. People bring portable FM radios to dial into a set frequency. That way DWR and volunteers can use division frequencies to communicate between stations but only the head cheese can broadcast information to participants fishing. I didn't understand the purpose of calling out that you caught a tagged fish and the verifying of winners. You either stuck out the weather and fished keeping your name in the pot, or you went home. 

As many fish as we were pulling out, it sucked hearing some guy caught 18 fish and three of them were tagged.


----------

